# Safety Glasses are not enough!



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a reminder that safety glasses are not enough protection while working on the lathe. I was turning some green pear wood the other night. I was going back to even out the wall thickness when the piece blew up and came flying off the lathe like a rocket. It hit me smack dab in the middle of my face. Thank goodness I was wearing a full face shield. No injuries to myself or my protective gear. I don't even want to contemplate what could have been.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad you're ok.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry to hear about that, the lathe is a scary misstress.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Glad you did better than your project.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Tim - glad you are OK. That's the type of accident that scares me about the lathe. I took a lathe class when I first got into woodworking in 1989 and something similar happened during the class. I've been "lathe shy" since.

That said, I sure am glad some of you like to turn--some of the most amazing projects come off the lathe.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

good to hear you're okay. i have to get a face mask for my lathe. haven't done much turning yet for just that reason!


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear your ok. Thanks for the reminder! Can never be too safe. I have not done any wood turning, but will keep the face shield in mind when I decide to get a lathe.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd never turn without mine. It freaks me out to see others wearing just goggles or safety glasses. I've had more than one piece bounce off my face shield and disappear somewhere in shop. You hear a bang, and never see the piece move.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice to hear you're OK!

I had a similar accident a few months back. It was only a couple of days after I had bought a new face shield. Prior to that I wasn't wearing the old one as often as I should because there were so many scratches it made it hard to see. I keep the pieces of the broken bowl near where I hang my shield to remind me…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe, I'm glad you had your shield on. They can be a pain when it's humid or when the shop is cold, but nothing like the pain of taking a hit to the face.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Trifern, I could not agree more. It's a helmet for me. My eyesight is too precious.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Now just a habit with me, I don my Trend air condiitoned helmet.
I had the first hand experience with and 18" chaiir seat that got airborne with a catch.
It flew rolled and banged into awall 25 feet behind me.
I didn't even see it go!

Bob


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow . . . glad you are ok. I do not have a lathe, but when one does show up in the shop I will make sure I have a face shield.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes. The face shield certainly can be an inconvenience, but after this experience I will definitely be suiting up for the job.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good for you Trifern. The *eyes *have it.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

ouch


----------

